# Tamron Announces 18-400mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2017)

```
<em>Dramatic extended range achieved by combining cutting-edge optical design and other new breakthrough technologies including a redesigned cam structure</em></p>
<p><strong>18-400mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD (Model B028)

</strong><em>June 23, 2017, Commack, NY</em> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of the new 18-400mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD (Model B028), the world’s first ultra-telephoto all-in-one zoom lens for APS-C DSLR cameras, which covers a focal length range of 18-400mm. Since the 1992 launch of its AF28-200mm F/3.8-5.6 Aspherical (Model 71D), Tamron has dominated the all-in-one zoom category and has produced many lenses that cover wide-angle to telephoto zoom ranges. Tamron has now developed an ultra-telephoto all-in-one zoom that extends to 400mm (35mm equivalent of 620mm) and a 22.2x zoom ratio. Packed in a light, compact body (4.8in./24.9oz.)<sup class="green">2</sup> is Tamron’s accumulated knowledge and experience for all-in-one zoom lenses, including the most advanced optical and mechanical designs, an HLD (High/Low torque modulated Drive) for the AF system and the Vibration Compensation system. Photographers can now enjoy wide-angle to ultra-telephoto photography using one lens, which is ideal for travel photography and eliminates the need to carry extra lenses. The new Model B028 lens enables photographing a wide variety of ultra-telephoto images including everyday casual scenes. The 18-400mm will be available in the U.S. at the end of July at $649.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<ol>
<li><strong>The world’s first<sup class="green">3</sup> ultra-telephoto all-in-one zoom lens to achieve 400mm telephoto</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The new Model B028 is the world’s first lens for APS-C DSLR cameras that covers a focal length range of 18-400mm and achieves a zoom ratio of 22.2x. The focal length of 400mm on the telephoto end enables the capturing of ultra-telephoto pictures with the 35mm equivalent of 620mm angle of view. Now, with just this one lens, a photographer can readily enjoy the power of ultra-telephoto to bring distant subjects closer as well as the perspective-flattening effects that only extreme telephoto settings can achieve. This all-in-one zoom lens is ideal for travel and everyday shooting. It allows a photographer to switch from wide-angle to ultra-telephoto without changing lenses, making it faster and easier to capture a much wider range of subjects including travel scenes, wildlife, action sports, landscapes, cityscapes, portraits and food.</p>
<ol start="2">
<li><strong>Excellent image quality across the entire zoom range, from wide-angle to ultra-telephoto and macro</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The optical construction of the B028 consists of 16 lens elements in 11 groups. The use of specialized glass elements such as LD (Low Dispersion) and aspherical lens elements effectively minimizes wide-ranging aberrations, including chromatic aberrations and distortion, thereby assuring outstanding image quality. Optimum power distribution among the individual lens element groups achieves both the optical performance and the compact size necessary for an ultra-telephoto all-in-one zoom lens that boasts 400mm focal length. Also, it enables tele-macro photography with a maximum magnification ratio of 1:2.9.</p>
<ol start="3">
<li><strong>Lightweight and compact design exhibits Tamron’s basic philosophy for all-in-one zoom lenses</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Despite being an all-in-one zoom lens that achieves 400mm ultra-telephoto, Model B028 is light and compact with a total length of 4.8in. and a weight of 24.9oz.<sup class="green">4</sup> A new lens barrel design utilizing three-step extensions was developed to enable the necessary elongation to produce a 22.2x zoom ratio. Compared to the conventional approach, the division into a larger number of cams ensures comfortable operation and stability while zooming. Tamron’s philosophy for all-in-one zoom lenses is to allow each photographer to casually capture everyday photos with a lens of a practical size, and Model B028 fulfills this philosophy.</p>
<ol start="4">
<li><strong>HLD motor provides high-precision AF and enables compact lens construction</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The AF drive system for Model B028 uses Tamron’s exclusive HLD (High/Low torque modulated Drive) motor. The power-saving HLD motor produces outstanding driving torque, and adjusts motor rotation from low to high speed to enable accurate and quiet focusing. The HLD motor takes up less space thanks to its small size and circular arc shape that allows the size of the lens to be reduced.</p>
<ol start="5">
<li><strong>Equipped with the Vibration Compensation system necessary for ultra-telephotography at 400mm</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Despite its compact size, Model B028 is equipped with Tamron’s proprietary VC (Vibration Compensation) system, which effectively curbs camera shake under low light conditions (such as a dimly lit room or at dusk) and while taking ultra-telephoto pictures. This greatly expands opportunities for casual handheld shooting. The jitter-free stability of the viewfinder image allows for easier framing and enables the photographer to compose the subject quickly and comfortably.</p>
<ol start="6">
<li><strong>Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses<sup class="green">5</sup>. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<ol start="7">
<li><strong>User-friendly features for everyday comfortable use</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>With an eye toward active outdoor photography, Model B028 features Moisture-Resistant Construction to ensure worry-free shooting as well as confidence while shooting under adverse weather conditions. Also, the Zoom Lock mechanism prevents undesired movement of the lens barrel under its own weight when the camera is angled downward while walking.</p>
<ol start="8">
<li><strong>Compatible with TAP-in Console<sup>TM</sup>, an optional accessory product</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The optional TAP-in Console provides a USB connection to a personal computer, enabling the user to easily update the lens’s firmware as well as to customize features, including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<ol start="9">
<li><strong>External design placing importance on functionality and ease of use</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>While inheriting the design that makes use of many organic curves and the delicately polished form down to fine details that characterize the SP lens series, the new Model B028 comes with a highly sophisticated design that also places a lot of importance on the lens’s functionality and ease of use, featuring an overall form that faithfully encompasses the internal structures within, a slim Luminous Gold brand ring and the switch shape design.</p>
<p><span class="green">[1] Among interchangeable lenses for DSLR cameras (As of May 2017; Tamron)</span>

<span class="green">[2] Length and weight are based on the Nikon-mount lens</span>

<span class="green">[3] Among interchangeable lenses for DSLR cameras (As of May 2017; Tamron)</span>

<span class="green">[4] Length and weight are based on figures for the Nikon-mount lens.</span>

<span class="green">[5] Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D3100, D3200, D3300, D3400, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D5500, D5600, D7000, D7100, D7200, D300S, D500) (As of May, 2017; Tamron)　</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 23, 2017)

I can see a LOT of 'entry level' DSLR owners opting for this all-in-one lens... thinking (and in some sense, within reason) - that this could be a 'one lens for all their needs'. 

If such DSLR photographers do not have very high expectations of image quality, or e.g. in demanding situations - low light, fast AF, etc - well, they might well have a lens that they are very happy with.... and I'm glad for them.

However I doubt I'll get this lens... I prefer sticking to my 'horses for courses' arsenal of lenses... 

Well done Tamron.

Paul 8)


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 23, 2017)

Compromises, compromises. Hoping for a fair and serious test of the lens. If only! What a dream for travel if the IQ were satisfactory from end to end. A little slow a the long end, granted, but, compromises, compromises.

Keep hope alive!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2017)

When I am out in my kayak, the deck bag has space for a camera only..... no space for extra lenses. Plus, a kayak is not a very nice place to change lenses as the risk of a loud splash, followed by crying, is quite high. If the IQ of this lens is ok, it looks like I will be retiring my 18-200....

I also like the fact that it will work with the Tap-in console. This future-proofs the lens and allows one to more precisely calibrate it. I hope that all Tamron lenses go down this path....


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2017)

The MTFs are on the Tamron site, and are in the region you would expect. OK for general use but don't expect sharp crops at 400mm, and only 2.5 stops of IS.

http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/b028.html


----------



## Jopa (Jun 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The MTFs are on the Tamron site, and are in the region you would expect. OK for general use but don't expect sharp crops at 400mm, and only 2.5 stops of IS.
> 
> http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/b028.html



I think it's actually pretty cool. Put it on the upcoming SL2 and it will be a super tiny 600mm+ equiv package. Now it would be really nice to see some samples.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I also like the fact that it will work with the Tap-in console. This future-proofs the lens and allows one to more precisely calibrate it. I hope that all Tamron lenses go down this path....



I would be stunned if Tamron released a lens that wasn't compatible with the console for any reason other than "we upgraded it to Tap-in2 because we needed a better connector". Which I suspect will happen eventually, but well down the road.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The MTFs are on the Tamron site, and are in the region you would expect. OK for general use but don't expect sharp crops at 400mm, and only 2.5 stops of IS.
> 
> http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/b028.html



I think that for those wanting a small form factor body plus lens, it would be a big step up from a superzoom point and shoot with small sensor, but the photos on their web site don't seem to look as good as I'd expect. I think that actual performance versus calculated MTF may be a larger gap than for high end lenses.

Still, there is always a tradeoff, and it might work to some users advantage. Perhapes eclipse shots where the sun is a pretty small spot on a sensor at 400mm, so edges of the image are not a factor. Bird protography also tends to get severe crops. I'm a bit in doubt for macro photos, the photo of the bee is not impressive at all.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The MTFs are on the Tamron site, and are in the region you would expect. OK for general use but don't expect sharp crops at 400mm, and only 2.5 stops of IS.
> 
> http://www.tamron.jp/en/product/lenses/b028.html


If you compare it to the Canon 18-200, it isn't quite as good in the centre, but is markedly better at the edges.... not bad for having twice the zoom range!


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 24, 2017)

"The worlds first all in one telephoto...."

...did not Tamron say that when the 16-300 came out?

But at least (according to lenstip anyway) the 16-300 is quite a reasonable performer at 300/8 but I somehow doubt whether this new one will be as good at 400/8.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Jun 24, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> "The worlds first all in one telephoto...."
> 
> ...did not Tamron say that when the 16-300 came out?
> 
> But at least (according to lenstip anyway) the 16-300 is quite a reasonable performer at 300/8 but I somehow doubt whether this new one will be as good at 400/8.



"to achieve 400mm....." ;D


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 25, 2017)

Overall at DPReview, a lot of people are showing skepticism about this lens and many more are jumping out to call the skeptics snobs. I usually stay respectful of other people's choices since everyone shoots differently, but to even think about defending this lens' IQ is absolutely silly. Somehow they think Tamrom is going to produce a magically beautiful lens from 18mm to the 400mm end at the insane price of $650. That's the power of advertising for you.


----------



## LesC (Jun 25, 2017)

Review in respected UK mag Amateur Photographer: 

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/lenses/tamron-18-400mm-f3-5-6-3-di-ii-vc-hld-review?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral

Pretty much as expected ...

"Compromises do always have to be made choosing an all-in-one lens that attempts so much across its range. Results at full telephoto are usable, but not spectacular. The visible distortion and chromatic aberration is rather offensive too, but shooting and editing in the raw format can remedy these optical flaws. For those after an all-in-one lens suitable for travel, safari and a multitude of different uses it’s certainly worth a closer look"


----------



## aslsw66 (Jun 26, 2017)

It's definitely a case of 'horses for course'. 

I previously had the 18-270 (since moved on to my son) and then bought the 16-300 for my wife. As always, there's a compromise to be made...

We were living in Europe and travelling a lot on weekends. As my wife has shoulder issues, I tend to carry most of the weight on days out so as much as I would love to have the best lenses to choose from, weight was an issue. These lenses have been perfect. Oh yes, there have been many occasions when I've come home, looked at the photos on the big screen and hated them. But at the same time, if I only had a single shorter range zoom lens with me then these are photos that I would never have attempted.

Having owned them for a while, I know their limitations and can generally work around them (until I forget!!).


----------

